# [Radeon] Audio sur HDMI: ça veut pas  (résolu)

## El_Goretto

J'ai tout essayé...

Le modèle est une HD4350 (RV710), dont la fonction audio sur HDMI est supportée depuis le 2.6.34 par "radeon", par "radeonhd" en version 1.3.0, et par "fglrx" (10.6) bien entendu[/list].

Sauf que:

fglrx: black screen et X à 100% de CPU au lancement. Quand le module noyau fglrx n'est pas chargé (genre pas compilé pour le kernel), X se lance sans problème, sans accélération mais l'audio fonctionne... Sauf que XBMC nécessite l'accélération matérielle, donc pas possible.

radeon & radeonhd: aucun son ne sort. point barre.

Le module son alsa hda-intel avec le support ATI-HDMI est chargé, aplay -l montre bien la "carte" HDMI (la seule, j'ai désactivée la carte son intégrée à la carte mère), et mplayer lit bien des fichiers audio et y envoit quelque chose sans se plaindre... mais rien ne sort sur la TV.

Je désespère...

A l'aide !    :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans un essai de mettre au propre le noyau et tenter un coup de KMS, parce que je suis un ouf, et tant qu'à ne pas faire marcher un truc qui ne marche pas... autant y aller à fond.

Et ben merdum, ça a marché, KMS sur une HD4350.

Pour ce faire, j'ai dû virer tout ce qui n'avait pas un rapport avec le drm et fbcon dans la partie graphics, et mettre le drm en module et pas en dur pour qu'il puisse charger le firmware (qui est sur le disque dur, qui n'est accessible que bien plus tard pendant le boot).

Et qui l'eût cru, il faut activer KMS pour avoir de l'audio sur l'HDMI? Parce que c'est l'effet kisscool qui va bien, en plus de KMS et d'une belle console, et bien j'ai maintenant réellement du son sur la TV, oh joie.

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature tout en bas, "Feature dependency tree", j'aurais bien aimé voir "HDMI audio" quelque part dans la première branche...

----------

